# archives



## olympicorange

……   restocking of the archives....  someone had intentions of stretching frame and adding another cab, doors, and roof …  to convert into a xx44... on a 442 chassis... went from n.h.,  to vt.  , to boston, to n.y.,...and back to n.h….


----------



## Pontoon Princess

lets see if I have this straight, you got another one, right? and there is one in the shop, completely torn apart, right? and and and right?

good start on the next project, right?

hemi, right?


----------



## olympicorange

……....can't promise on a gas burner...I bought the dash assy...  and well you know how that goes... leave no part behind....


----------



## olympicorange

……….... so the forecast for the next few days is rain... seemed like a good idea to work outside this afternoon... so alittle ''curiosity'' and something to do with a ''cat''.....   at least these journals had grease in them...lol.   anyone in the market for a 5 spd. N/P... bellhousing , clutch, slave cyl., p/b assy.,  (or a ''stuck'' 360)….


----------



## olympicorange

…. well so much for the forecast... good for progress forward …  as you all know ...four wheels are much easier to maneuver, than twenty... plus accessibility to spare parts.


----------



## olympicorange

……. track frame removal complete...


----------



## olympicorange

/……….… getting the Tucker trailer ready for the up coming season...


----------



## DAVENET

Nice smoke box! You'll be able to get some ribs ready to cook while you are out riding the trails!


----------



## olympicorange

……. damn ..  and I thought I had it  camouflaged as a salt box ...to rust up the old chains & binders.... lol...guess I ll have to burn the deck boards for flavor ...thx my man...


----------



## olympicorange

Pontoon Princess said:


> lets see if I have this straight, you got another one, right? and there is one in the shop, completely torn apart, right? and and and right?
> 
> good start on the next project, right?
> 
> hemi, right?




…….   lol....and now that I know alittle ...grapes of wrath (grapevine) ...I m chuckling...


----------



## olympicorange

…...added a rotisserie ….  to the smoker ….   saltbox....


----------



## olympicorange

……  assisting one of the local clubs with some PERKINS issues, on the BR180  bombi..…


----------



## olympicorange

…….    prepped the mesquite Applewood....for the ''smoker''.....


----------



## olympicorange

………...   another local club I assist....just built a new shed.... terra 1000....


----------



## redsqwrl

brilliant projects, thanks for sharing these....


----------



## olympicorange

redsqwrl said:


> brilliant projects, thanks for sharing these....



  ……   thank you R/S...  just alittle ''babbling''...  trying to keep the wheels ''rolling''  on the blogs...  inspiring fellow bloggers  ( really  the blog ''bug'' ?? )…..  lol


----------



## olympicorange

….   added another ''rotisserie'' to the ''smoker'',... for the undersling… double BBQ....   woooo


----------



## olympicorange

…..  the Prinoth has landed ….


----------



## olympicorange

…    I have technical issues to post pics....


----------



## loggah

Dont park it to close to those septic trucks !!!!


----------



## DAVENET

That is a brilliantly simple solution.  How is the roof attached to the ISO containers?


----------



## olympicorange

loggah said:


> Dont park it to close to those septic trucks !!!!



          …………..   too late now, guess that wasn't an issue,   at least in winter . the cold helps with the possible ''odors'',....


----------



## olympicorange

DAVENET said:


> That is a brilliantly simple solution.  How is the roof attached to the ISO containers?




         ………  true,....  I believe they welded brackets to the top of container,  to attach trusses to......


----------



## olympicorange

…. did alittle '' horse trading '',....


----------



## olympicorange

...horse trade ….  missing pics...


----------



## olympicorange

….. waiting for perkins parts...….


----------



## olympicorange

……….. and the ''horse''.....


----------



## olympicorange

……….  perkins …   YK...    in the Bombi ...BR 180.....


----------



## olympicorange

……..  finally got some parts in,... perkins has got some issues,..  guess that's why Prinoth converted these to Mercedes...  not sure that;s much better,... and to change the v-belis; r&i the fan wire harness & bracket for the clutch...


----------



## olympicorange

…. and a few more parts today,...


----------



## olympicorange

.…………   from a couple weeks ago ,... saving some sno cat parts, misc., etc.,...


----------



## olympicorange

….. last Friday the last of the ''perkins'' parts arrived...finally.... engine repaired & tuned for the season coming....


----------



## olympicorange

……   last side job distraction for the season,  time to get back onto the ''  orange Kool-aide'',....  another 700 mile day,...


----------



## olympicorange

……....   last of the season prep work on ;  Tucker Lake ;  winter storage, ...


----------



## DAVENET

That 'lake' is going to fill up very soon . . .


----------



## Track Addict

Headed up that way to see Santa Saturday.   Wildcat's blowing snow.  Winter coming quick!


----------



## olympicorange

Track Addict said:


> Headed up that way to see Santa Saturday.   Wildcat's blowing snow.  Winter coming quick!




 …..  oh yeah ,   can't stop it now, bring it on,... Cannon is making snow also,..  got a friend head of snow making, chomping at the ''bit'' ,.. swing on by ''tucker lake''' ,...


----------



## olympicorange

……..…  the snowflake ''anihilator''  is serviced and ready,...  bring on the Fluff,....


----------



## olympicorange

.…………….   it's snowing ………….


----------



## olympicorange

.……………..    accumulating ,...….


----------



## olympicorange

..………     the first ''two inches'',......


----------



## olympicorange

……  got my hands on one of BFT'S favorite powerplants, alittle spruce up job ,...  there's a lot of components attached to this puppy,  i'll stick with the ''knock - knock'',....lol


----------



## olympicorange

….…………  add another 4 inches to the roster, last nite,  freezing rain now,..


----------



## olympicorange

……  arctic blast coming thru, below zero windchills ,  off to Homestead for a week,  wooooo...


----------



## olympicorange

.......   Ahhhh... Sunshine....


----------



## olympicorange

.... That thing got a a Hemi...


----------



## olympicorange

....  Need this in kool aide color...


----------



## olympicorange

....   One of my favorite appetizers....I was out of breathe chasing dinner....lol


----------



## sno-drifter

olympicorange said:


> .... That thing got a a Hemi...



That things got a Hemi too


----------



## olympicorange

....   " Sweeeeeet"  .....  Much cooler.....


----------



## olympicorange

Yeeelllloow....??? .......Hmmmmmm....


----------



## olympicorange

......   Plenty of diesel power here....


----------



## olympicorange

.... Made it....season over...


----------



## olympicorange

... Quiet day....


----------



## olympicorange

....  Verified....it is the real deal..


----------



## olympicorange

……   back to the grind.... ha


----------



## olympicorange

………..   sleet....freezing rain,.. 4 inches of wet heavy stuff, lost power briefly...   Lake Tucker  is officially covered over...


----------



## olympicorange

….   helped another local club today on a few bugs',....  distributor pick-up, … carb.& choke adj.,.... key switch,..  electrical issues,...wiring ,... inspection  of the drivetrain,...etc...  on the 1642ME.....


----------



## LakeTucker

This looks fairly stock and orginal. Does anyone know how many 1642ME's were produced? I don't seem to see as many pop up in Pics, although I know there's at least 3 here in NH.


----------



## olympicorange

LakeTucker said:


> This looks fairly stock and orginal. Does anyone know how many 1642ME's were produced? I don't seem to see as many pop up in Pics, although I know there's at least 3 here in NH.



  …….   yes, it's pretty clean and original,...  1100 hrs.,....   they just replaced all the track belting , two sprockets, … bogies were all good,...  just been sitting ,.. needed some TLC,...  no tdea on productive numbers,... a question for clyde,....


----------



## olympicorange

….   shades...


----------



## olympicorange

...... so getting back to the ''diesel puller'' topic,... made some progress ystrdy. did some horse trading,... traded a farm attachment for an ''engineless'' horse. from PA. originally. with a 7.4L. going to drop the 6.2L into it. 460 mlle roundtrip ..... '87 K30 Scottsdale 3+3 ..... with TH400 & NP205 Cast/gear to gear.....


----------



## PJL

The little 6.2 Detroit?  Not a powerhouse but it's easy on fuel.  That's a good trade.  Truck looks nice.


----------



## loggah

those two colors clash a bit !!!!:th_lmao: at least my GMC is silver !!


----------



## olympicorange

...... Lol ,....  strawberries & pistachios clash,....         silvers good,....  im thinking....     yes, no big power,  on the 6.2L .   Better torque & fuel economy than the burb,...  and not so much Heat under the hood.   nothing a turbo wouldn't spruce up,....   hmmmmm.


----------



## olympicorange

........ good patina,....


----------



## PJL

Customer:  My truck won't start,  I think the engine has a bad miss.
Mechanic:  Shakes his head and walks away


----------



## olympicorange

………..   yes, ...an empty cavity usually scares most customers.....  my theory is you can only make an improvement...


----------



## Cidertom

no engine = worth more.


----------



## olympicorange

....   ......     well, to any gearhead....   same scenario as a snocat, I guess....   it certainly deters the masses , in such a circumstance....   lowers the price,.. ( except tuckers..lol),...  and opens up the possibilities,....   like,...'' well it needed something to update/modify/ improve,  etc... because it was missing something....''    or....''well, half the work has already been started or done...''  .   ( in all reality; I like to revive old iron...  )......


----------



## olympicorange

..........  30 plus yr. old trucks in the northeast are fairly rare , in good shape.    dot likes salt..........


----------



## olympicorange

...... started a little ''6.2 project'' time.........


----------



## olympicorange

... upgrading the leafs for the 6.2L ,...


----------



## olympicorange

....... algae control on the Lake has been completed,... all equipment overhauled.... back to work,....


----------



## DAVENET

Looks like you could use a .223 in the cab to control something else . . .!  With all of the rain the other night I figured your lake might just refill!


----------



## olympicorange

…..   yes,... critter control.     momma coyote has 4 pups,...ones a runt.  not a worry in the world around the haying process,....   but as they get older,  going to be an issue..... unfortunately .   the turkey population has been cleaned out,....


----------



## olympicorange

..... tucker dump body,... from the land of Loggah....


----------



## olympicorange

………  frt. suspension rebuilt/upgraded....bottom end of 6.2L freshened...


----------



## olympicorange

………..  been hauling a lot of different items,...  had to add more ''D'' rings & grab hooks...


----------



## loggah

"GOOD MOVE" !!!!!


----------



## olympicorange

………  LOL.,,,  well... case in point ,...  todays save from the scrap pile,... ( just gotta figure out how to mount these onto the pontoon digger)...


----------



## olympicorange

,...…   SO ,... any Duramax  people out there experiencing a ''cavitation ''  issue with the fuel filter on top of the engine??  …  my Kodiak started a few weeks ago with this issue.  it would just ''die'' cruising along, with no indication.  the error code would be a fuel rail loss of pressure.  each time the filter would be half empty, and air bound.  prime it up & away I would go. ( but the only way to do that was to remove the filter & fill it up). the issue was getting the filter off, at 210 degrees , tucked under the cab, over the engine, dripping fuel all over, can't get your hands in there, etc. etc.   highway traffic ''whizzing'' by …. a real dangerous headache, to say the least.  spent the day tearing into the issue today.  ( and the hand primer pump wasn't working properly , to make issues worse).  so that was my target , starting point.  problem is, you have to tear the whole top end apart , to get to it .  and changing the filter really sucks on a Kodiak.  ( I don't think the pickups are a whole lot nicer).  what I found was ''something'' ...fiberish ??  ( looked like something you would pull out of your shower drain),... was stuck in the ''supply''...suction ...check valve .  the ''delivery '' ..or outlet....check valve was fine.   so upon removing the check valve to clean & flush, the idea of replacing the filter head assy.,  was reverted.  the ''tricky'' maneuver on reinstalling the check valve is,  getting the ''return'' spring back over the little ''legs'' or ''knubs'' of the check valve.  now that will test your patience ,  & your eyes.    so ,... I did what GM should have done from the ''get go'' ,... remotely mounted the fuel filter , to alleviate all that ,..  without the need of removing the inner fender.  and you can get your hand onto the primer pump to operate,.. without burning yourself.  ( beacause on a 90 degree day, with a smoldering engine,... you can sit beside the raod for along time , for it to cool down enough to ''handle'',.. or just get run into , or ''over'').     and the primer pump now works properly.    gotta love this mechanical stuff, ...especially if an ..''ECM'' ..is attached to it.....     hope this helps someone out there,...


----------



## olympicorange

………  P.S.,...  I omitted the cause of the ''cavitation'',... the O.E.M  ''molded'' supply hose was compromised, ''damp'' ,...which was located behind the filter housing , attached to the engine fuel line.    coincidentally ,  removing the filter & installing it , would reposition it enough to stop cavitating, but the ''intervals ''  were getting shorter & shorter.   the check valve repair was to get the hand primer pump  working again,  only ….   so the moral of the story is that... rubber fails after a period of time....


----------



## olympicorange

…………..  so,... knock on wood...  three test drives & three transport / deliveries,...and 500 miles so far,....  hasn't skipped a beat.  nice not to be stuck on the side of the hwy.,....every 20 miles,..  and back to algae control  tonite...


----------



## olympicorange

……    I H  axles ….


----------



## olympicorange

assisted with winch install, for a local club.  this terra 2000 replaces a prinoth,....   this compliments the other 1000 .....


----------



## olympicorange

hello gang,....  hope all is well.     current project is making ''wakes'' ...??  or waves out at tucker lake....


----------



## olympicorange

mack has a bulldog,...  and the girls brought back a noodle,....  well, at least she's the same size as the hood ornament,....


----------



## olympicorange

''OC '' Time,... at .....the TIM ONEILL  rally/driving school .....  Team O'neill ,...


----------



## DAVENET

Look at you jumping back in with the 'Non-Orange' !


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Yup.....
Been in this stuff last summer.
Fun to work on....heavy parts too...

Very similar to an OC-12......Actually looks a bit beefier.....


----------

